# error durante la carga de gentoo, instalado por red

## sacha89

Hola

he instalado el gentoo por red, y al cargarseme el grub, me meto en el gentoo, y durante la carga me dice esto:

>>Block device /dev/sda3 is a not a valid root device...

>>The root block device is unspecified or not a detected

Please specify a device to root, or "shell" for a shell...

>>boot():: (Y AHORA QUE PONGO EN ESTA OPCION????)

Parece q no me encuentra la particion boot, o yo q se, no encuentro la forma de solucionarlo, aqui os escribo las particiones, y el menu.lst, aber si veis el fallo, porque desde luego...4 ojos ven mejor que dos... gracias de antemano:

----MENU.LST:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.22.r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

----PARTICIONES:

sda1        boot           primary        linux ext2

sda2                         primary        linux swap / Solaris

sda3                         primary        linux ext3

----------

## JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

> el handbock dijo:
> 
> Listado de Código 4: grub.conf para usuarios del genkernel
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> el handbock dijo:
> 
> Los usuarios de genkernel deben saber que sus kernels usan las mismas opciones de arranque que el CD de instalación. Por ejemplo, si tiene dispositivos scsi, debería agregar el parámetro doscsi al kernel

 

Entonces tu grub.conf deberia quedar algo como asi

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev doscsi

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

Muestranos tu archivo fstab para ver si tiene errores.

----------

## sacha89

mi archivo fstab:

/dev/BOOT     /boot               ext2     noauto,noatime  1  2

/dev/ROOT     /                     ext3     noatime             0  1

/dev/SWAP    none                swap    sw                     0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom      audo     noauto,ro           0 0

shm                /dev/shm       tmpfs     nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

Gracias de nuevo por ayudarme  :Smile: 

----------

## sirope

Tu fstab no parece muy válido, dale un vis**zo al handbook, quizá obviaste esta parte:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8Last edited by sirope on Wed Dec 05, 2007 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sacha89

esa parte¿?... esta hecha, :S

----------

## sirope

No y no, si estuviera hecho, luciría algo así:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>            <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1               /boot                   ext2            noatime          1 2

/dev/sda2               none                    swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3               /                       ext3            noatime                 1 2

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Crea el tuyo propio, debes reemplazar las mayúsculas por tus particiones y configurar las opciones type, opts y dump/pass.

Suerte

----------

## i92guboj

En el handbook, en esa parte te lo dice muy clarito, en un bonito recuadro con fondo amarillo:

```

Importante: El archivo /etc/fstab que proporciona Gentoo de manera predeterminada no es un archivo fstab válido. Debe crear su propio /etc/fstab:

```

Como bien dice sirope ahí arriba, tienes que cambiar tu fstab para que sea válido. Relee esa página del handbook, está todo perfectamente explicado. Si tras leerla de verdad tienes problemas entendiendo algo, entonces al menos sabrás qué preguntar.

----------

## sacha89

perdon se me esapo esa linea pero.... ya lo he configurado:

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>            <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1               /boot                     ext2              noauto,noatime                 1 2

/dev/sda3               /                           ext3                noatime                          0 1

/dev/sda2               none                     swap             sw                                    0 0

/dev/cdrom            /mnt/cdrom           audo           noauto,ro                             0 0

shm                      /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec          0 0 

y...me sigue diciendo el mismo error:

>>Block device /dev/sda3 is a not a valid root device...

>>The root block device is unspecified or not a detected

Please specify a device to root, or "shell" for a shell...

>>boot()::

AHORA QUE OPINAN¿?, POR MAS Q LE DOY VUELTAS NO LOGRO ENTENDERLO

Muchas Gracias, de veras... :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Tienes tanto ext3 como el driver de tu controladora de discos... integrados, embebidos o dentro del núcleo [*] (como lo prefieras llamar)?

----------

## sirope

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> ¿Tienes tanto ext3 como el driver de tu controladora de discos... integrados, embebidos o dentro del núcleo [*] (como lo prefieras llamar)?

 

Y soporte para la mobo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Es increíble la cantidad de gente que cae en el mismo problema, habría que resaltar con verde fosforescente o algo el handbook...

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Viendo tu grub.conf diria que has usado genkernel para compilar el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0 
> 
> timeout 30 
> ...

 

Pero el grub.conf la linea:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb 
> 
> 

 

es como si hubieras copiado cada cacho de una linea distinta de los ejemplos de grub.conf del manual ¿?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root=/dev/sda3
> 
> 

 

Se usa cuando el kernel se ha compilado a mano, en tu caso es "root=/dev/ram0" y la particion la indicas con "real_root=/dev/sda3"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> init=/bin/bb
> 
> 

 

Si te fijas en el manual se usa debajo de la linea "title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5 (rescue)" de forma que imagino sea un modo de arranque especial para "rescate" (no se lo que es exactamente, nunca he probado).

En definitiva. Para genkernel, segun el handbook, lo correcto seria:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

```

Saludos.

----------

## sacha89

opotonil:

he puesto esa linea como tu me dices, y me sigue saliendo el mismo error

........el dia que arranque gentoo llorare de la alegria.......

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, a ver si entre todos lo sacamos andando así hacemos llorar a otro mas   :Very Happy: 

Vamos desde el principio, tu kernel no encuentra la partición raiz. ESE ES TODO EL PROBLEMA.

Por que no la encuentra?

Verificá por favor cual es el chipset de tu placa madre, verificá que tu kernel tenga soporte para tu chipset.

Si fueras tan amable de pegar en el foro la salida del comando lspci para ver con que hardware estamos tratando...

Suponiendo que todo el soporte para tu hardware estuviera correctamente activado, podría pasar que el esquema de particiones no sea correcto. De nuevo, si pudieras pegar la salida del comando fdisk -l /dev/sda

Con eso ya vemos como seguimos después.

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se usa cuando el kernel se ha compilado a mano, en tu caso es "root=/dev/ram0" y la particion la indicas con "real_root=/dev/sda3"
> 
> 

 

 Yo cambiaria 

```
root=/dev/ram0
```

 por 

```
root=/dev/sda3
```

 y si eso no funciona, inicia con un livecd monta tus particiones como lo indica el manual de intalación, borra el /mnt/gentoo/etc/mtab y le haces otro con 

```
 grep -v rootfs /proc/mount > /mnt/gentoo/etc/mtab
```

 le das el grub-install nuevamente y con eso ya deberia quedar echo sin problemas.

----------

## sacha89

Inodoro mira:

SALIDA DE lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter

00.10.0 SCSI storage controller: BusLogic BT-946C (BA80C30) [MiltuMaster 10] (rev 01)

00:11.0 Etherbet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10)

SALIDA DE fdisk -l /dev/sda:

Disk /dev/sda: 8589 MB, 9589934592 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1044 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device-------Boot------Start-----End------Blocks--------Id-------System

/dev/sda1-----*----------1--------5---------40131--------83--------Linux

/dev/sda2----------------6--------68-------506047+------82--------Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3----------------69------1044-----7839720------83--------Linux

Eleazar: borre el mtab y el comando que me dijiste nio me permitia crear otro mtab.... menos mal que le hice antes una copia de seguridad! y cambiando por /dev/sda3, no funciona tampoco, me sigue sin encontrar el root /dev/sda3

DE NUEVO MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Este es un problema en el cual vengo lidiándolo desde ...., que se yo, ni me acuerdo.

Veamos, tengo dos máquinas de 64 bits, una A8V-E Deluxe con un AMD64 4000+ y 2 gigas de memoria en la cual instalé Gentoo 2006.1 sin problemas, y otra máquina de 64 bits P5AD2-E Premium con un P4 a 3,2GHz (EM64T) con 4 gigas de memoria y 4 discos duros SATA y ahí es dónde tengo el problema ..., me explico:

Mientras que la BIOS y Win64Edition me reconocen los cuatro discos correlativamente (Disk 0, Disk 1, Disk 2, Disk 3) el Gestor de Arranque GRUB me los reconoce como hd0, hd1, hd2 y hd3, hasta aquí correcto pero ..., es que Linux (en general) me reconocen las particiones del disco 1 y disco 2 invertidas, o sea, Disk 0 = hd0 = /dev/sda1-x, Disk 1 = hd1 = /dev/sdc1-x, Disk 2 = hd2 = /dev/sdb1-x, Disk 3 = hd3 = /dev/sdd1-x, dónde la x representa particiones sucesivas en cada disco.

Espero que me entiendan ese galimatías, ¿cómo resolver el problema que, mientras Linux y Grub juntos, me identifican de diferente manera los dos discos intermedios B y C?.

Conclusión, mientras que en la máquina AMD64 no tengo problemas con Gentoo en la máquina Pentium no encuentro la forma de poder hacer correr Gentoo, se instala perfectamente sin problemas, y el "grub.conf" lo he configurado de mil maneras para que me identifique la partición raíz pero no hay manera, tengo Debian 4.0 y Fedora 8 corriendo y actualizándose perfectamente, en cambio la OpenSUSE 10.3 la tuve que quitar por el mismo problema que me ocurre con Gentoo, bueno algún día daré con la solución.

No se enojen los más veteranos con nosotros que aprendemos con estos problemas ..., es que en algunas veces las cosas se tuercen de tal manera que, o bien Murphy hace de las suyas o es que manda webs ...

Disculpen el tostón es que no me pude resistir ....

Saludos cordiales  :Smile: 

PostData: ¡Ah! Win y Gentoo están en el primer disco, Debian en el segundo, Fedora en el tercero y el cuarto disco está libre, pero es que Gentoo la he instalado haciendo pruebas en todos los discos ...

----------

## opotonil

Viendo tu lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00.10.0 SCSI storage controller: BusLogic BT-946C (BA80C30) [MiltuMaster 10] (rev 01) 
> 
> 

 

imagino que necesites tener soporte para SCSI BusLogic, asegurate:

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep BUSLOGIC

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

```

Si aparce "# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set" o "CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m" tendras que recompilar el kernel integrando soporte para la controladora SCSI.

Salu2.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ya he pasado por ese error y el problema radica en que cuando hiciste el grub-install el mtab no estaba bien configurado, intentalo nuevamente montando todas las particiones como lo indica el HandBook, luego haces el chroot y alli le das el 

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

 Disculpa pero en el post anterior por la prisa no me di cuenta de que faltaba una "s" en mounts y coloque mount, verifica y si funciona.

----------

## sacha89

me sigue sin funcionar esto:

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

me dice: 

grep: /proc/mounts: No such file o directory

total: me he cargado el mtab

Y AHORA QUE HAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dios...

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Disculpa pero en el post anterior por la prisa no me di cuenta de que faltaba una "s" en mounts y 
> 
> coloque mount, verifica y si funciona.

 

y en este se te olvidó poner >> en lugar de > Debería ser:

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts >> /etc/mtab
```

Ahora has estropeado el mtab de sacha89.

Con amigos así, ¿quién necesita enemigos?

Por favor, no olvides pensar dos veces antes de teclear siempre.

----------

## Luciernaga

Coñe hurd en todos los manuales que me he imprimido este comando solo trae un "mayor que" (>) de modo que ...

¿estará el manual erróneo? ..., a ver como quedamos.

Me estoy "chupando" de manuaaaaaaal ..., la tira ..., paaaaa resolver este problema peeeeeeeeeero ..., me parece que esto va para largo.

Entre todos vuestros comentarios y los descubrimientos en el manual parece que estoy viendo la luz al final del tunel, además en el momento que consiga arrancar la raiz y Gentoo me funcione va a ver un post laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargoooooooooooooooo.

A la buena de Dios Murphy ...  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   Disculpa pero en el post anterior por la prisa no me di cuenta de que faltaba una "s" en mounts y 
> 
> coloque mount, verifica y si funciona. 
> 
> y en este se te olvidó poner >> en lugar de > Debería ser:
> ...

 

no he visto todo el hilo así que no comentaré por ahora nada más, pero si no me he perdido nada, hurd está equivocado.

El uso de > aquí es completamente correcto, porque /proc/mounts contiene todas las líneas mount de un sistema que está andando, y en un sistema sano debe coincidir con el contenido de fstab. Añadirlas con >> en lugar de > provocaría que hubiera entradas duplicadas, o bien que permanecieran líneas incorrectas en dicho fichero. En cualquier caso, esto que digo es correcto "por lo general". Como digo, no he leído el hilo así que no se de que va la cosa. Luego si puedo le echo un vistazo a ver si puedo ayudar en algo.

----------

## i92guboj

Luciernaga, postea la salida de "zcat /proc/config.gz" en algún lugar como pastebin.es y pega aquí un link para que repasemos tu config. En cualquier caso, has probado a editar las líneas de arranque en grub en vivo? Si situas el cursor justo tras "root=/dev/sd" y pulsas tab te saldrá una lista como con el autocompletado de bash, así verás las unidades disponibles. Si no sale nada, es que grub no puede ver tus unidades por algún motivo.

También puedes usar el mismo truco en "root (" para ver los discos que ve grub (que serán siempre hdX independientemente de ser ide, sata o scsi.

Mira la bios, quizás tu tarjeta scsi necesite algún tipo de configuración adicional.

----------

## Luciernaga

Estoy en ello ..., amigo i92guboj, no dudes en que postearé todo cuanto haga falta ...

Ahora tengo una duda ..., o error por mi parte ...

Siempre, en la instalación de Gentoo, había obviado las especificaciones puntuales y daba por hecho que las genéricas debían funcionar. correctamente, pero al encontrarme con los problemas mencionados anteriormente estoy inmerso en las dudas ..., ahí va la primera ...

Al emitir el comando ls -FGg /etc/make.profile me reporta "../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0" y lo daba por bueno pero ete aquí que en el manual se explican muchas más cosas y evidentemente al repasarlas concienzudamente veo que los archivos "make.defaults" varian y/o se diferencian unos de otros en dependencia del perfil elegido, entonces emito el siguiente comando:

ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop  /etc/make.profile

Y aquí me surge la duda y pregunto ..., si por defecto se genera un perfil en /etc/make.profile y se emite el comando para vincular a otro perfil ¿qué perfil toma en consideración el sistema si no se ELIMINA el predeterminado?  el manual no hace referencia más que en la elección de uno específico.

Gracias por la respuesta y por ser tan comprensivos con estos "aprendices" GENTOOSIASTAS.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Es cierto, probablemente estaba equivocado i92guboj, quizá

 *man grep wrote:*   

>  -v, --revert-match
> 
>               Invierte el sentido de la concordancia, para seleccionar las lineas donde no las hay.

 

no me quedó tan claro como se explica en el manual.

Hazme el favor, ejecuta dicho comando redirigiendo su salida a cualquier archivo, por ejemplo nunca_estoy_en_lo_cierto.txt y después hazle un diff con /etc/mtab. 

Divertido, ¿verdad?

----------

## gringo

si me lo permitís, creo que sus estáis liando :

 *Quote:*   

> grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

 

le devolvió:

 *Quote:*   

> grep: /proc/mounts: No such file o directory 

 

lo que a mi entender sólo quiere decir que o bien lo hizo sin ser root o bien lo hizo con /proc sin montar.

Así que el /etc/mtab debe estar intacto vaya.

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   Disculpa pero en el post anterior por la prisa no me di cuenta de que faltaba una "s" en mounts y 
> 
> coloque mount, verifica y si funciona. 
> 
> y en este se te olvidó poner >> en lugar de > Debería ser:
> ...

 

Estimado, creo que has comenzado muy pero muy mal, con ofensas, insultos y comentarios mal intencionados no se llega a ningun lado y se crean polemicas innecesarias.

Por otro lado comentar que si dice que no found es porque has olvidado hacer alguno de los pasos obvios del HandBook y que pudieran ser:

1.- lo estas haciendo desde el / del livecd y quizas no esta el comando alli, por lo que por omision pasamos al punto 2.

2.- No has echo un chroot con todas las particiones montadas  incluyendo el proc correctamente como lo dice el handbook y por eso no logra conseguirlo.

3.- Si leiste el HandBook cuando lo instalas por primera vez el mtab _No_Existe_ y lo creas tu con el comando que antes le pase tal y como lo dice el HandBook.

Ummmm para aclarar la situación con este usuario le comento que mi intención en el foro jamas jamas y entiendase bien jamas es dañar a nadie por lo que su ironia esta demás y por si no se ha dado cuenta no tengo 3 días con Gentoo, es decir en mis haberes existen "N" cantidad de Servidores y Desktops corriendo con Gentoo por lo que la experiencia sobra. A todos los que he ayudado dentro y fuera del foro pueden avalar lo antes dicho, dentro y fuera de este foro. Agradeceria midiera sus palabras la proxima vez y las pienses muy bien antes de abrir la tapa del water.

Disculpas mil a los demás miembros del foro por esta misiva pero creo que hay que dejar claras las cosas con personas y frenar este tipo de abusos a tiempo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Por mi parte "nunca" he tenido intención de herir susceptibilidades con nada ni a nadie, de modo que si alguien ha interpretado mis mensajes indebidamente ofrezco mis disculpas públicamente, además soy aprendiz o dicho de otra manera intento aprender de vuestros comentarios y enseñanzas que son muy loables y desinteresadas, ahí va mi reconocimiento.

Reitero disculpas, y mucho mejor si nadie se ha sentido aludido.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si me lo permitís, creo que sus estáis liando :
> 
>  *Quote:*   grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab 
> 
> le devolvió:
> ...

 

Cierto, gracias por tan extraordinario sentido común. Yo únicamente vi la desesperación de este usuario y ello motivó mi ironía con Don Eleazor. Fue un comentario que a pesar de ser muy amargo, creo que no contiene ningún insulto como el menciona.

De cualquier modo pido mis más sinceras disculpas al foro y a don Eleazor Anzola.

La intención es lo que cuenta y pienso que me excedí. Lo lamento.

Luciernaga, creo que todos estamos aprendiendo constantemente de este foro y reitero tus palabras.

----------

## Luciernaga

He aquí vuestra petición ...

http://luciernaga.pastebin.es/1782

Además espero que considereis mi anterior mensaje sobre el link del perfil más idóneo a elegir ...

Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración.

 :Smile: 

PostData: Este link solamente será válido durante un mes.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> He aquí vuestra petición ...
> 
> http://luciernaga.pastebin.es/1782
> 
> Además espero que considereis mi anterior mensaje sobre el link del perfil más idóneo a elegir ...
> ...

 

Si hubieses posteado tu config desde el principio te aseguro te ahorrabas un monton de tiempo, si tu disco sata no tienes activado el sporte para tal fin. Te falta 

```
 

 Device Drivers

    <M> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --
```

Por alguna extraña razón que desconozco algunos desipositivos SCSI tambien lo necesitan.

Activa todos los SATA como modulos y te curas en salud de cualquier otro fallo de este tipo en futuro.

PD: Lo de los insultos solo fue un comentario, solo que no se debe utilizar en el foro por ser de muy mal gusto, denotando la falta de tolerancia mínima que debe existir para mantener la camaradería y cordialidad que debe imperar sobre todas las cosas. Por mi parte está aclarado y zanjado el asunto.

PD2: He visto que has publicado varios post con la misma instalación, lo mejor es que solo mantengas uno ó se vuelve esto un arroz con mango, solo _un_post_ por problema.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Veamos, tengo dos máquinas de 64 bits, una A8V-E Deluxe con un AMD64 4000+ y 2 gigas de memoria en la cual instalé Gentoo 2006.1 sin problemas, y otra máquina de 64 bits P5AD2-E Premium con un P4 a 3,2GHz (EM64T) con 4 gigas de memoria y 4 discos duros SATA y ahí es dónde tengo el problema ..., me explico:
> 
> Mientras que la BIOS y Win64Edition me reconocen los cuatro discos correlativamente (Disk 0, Disk 1, Disk 2, Disk 3) el Gestor de Arranque GRUB me los reconoce como hd0, hd1, hd2 y hd3, hasta aquí correcto pero ..., es que Linux (en general) me reconocen las particiones del disco 1 y disco 2 invertidas, o sea, Disk 0 = hd0 = /dev/sda1-x, Disk 1 = hd1 = /dev/sdc1-x, Disk 2 = hd2 = /dev/sdb1-x, Disk 3 = hd3 = /dev/sdd1-x, dónde la x representa particiones sucesivas en cada disco.
> 
> Espero que me entiendan ese galimatías, ¿cómo resolver el problema que, mientras Linux y Grub juntos, me identifican de diferente manera los dos discos intermedios B y C?.
> ...

 

no había leído esto y si te entiendo bien, a mi me pasa algo similar en una de mis máquinas : grub ve los discos de una manera distinta a como los ve la bios. Esto pasa sobre todo en entornos mixtos donde se combinan discos sata y los pata de toda la vida. Puedes mapear con grub las unidades como te dé la gana, o bien desde el propio grub.conf o desde el devices.map del grub. Te sugiero lo segundo, para lo primero *creo* que puedes probar con añadir algo como :

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

esto "renombra" hd0 por hd1 y viceversa, ajústalo a tus necesidades y añádelo a la sección del grub que te interese.

 *Quote:*   

>  Device Drivers
> 
>     <M> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --

 

en el kernel 2.6.17 ( que es lo que pone en el .config que ha colgao Luciernaga) estoy casi seguro que no existía tal opción.

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    Device Drivers
> 
>     <M> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  -- 
> ...

  ja ja ja no me habia fijado porque yo ya estoy con la versión 2.6.23-gentoo-r3, tienes toda la razón, por lo que recomendaria actualizar su kernel a una versión más reciente.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, ya conseguí arrancar Gentoo en la máquina P5AD2-E ...

Lo que he hecho ahora ha sido arrancar con el CD minimal de instalación con estos comandos:

mkswap /dev/sda5 && swapon /dev/sda5

mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

verificar todas las cuestiones planteadas y emitir el siguiente comando:

genkernel --menuconfig all

en "Device Drivers" he activado todas las referencias a SCSI y se compiló el núcleo, verifiqué las modificaciones hechas y las encontré correctas y reinicié la máquina y .... et VOILÁ. Arrancó la máquina y reconoció la partición raíz, no sin ver en pantalla algunos mensajes de error que desconozco en estos momentos, pero al fin y a la postre tengo el indicador de sistema en pantalla para progresar en la instalación.

En definitiva lo importante es que arrancara la máquina (que lo hace) y de ahora en adelante veré con los tropiezos que me encuentro.

Concluyendo, compilar con genkernel en máquinas avanzadas y con BIOS extrañas pueden provocar estos problemas que no dejan de ser un incordio, a partir de ahora ya conocemos mejor cómo resolverlos. Aún dejo en el tintero algunas cosillas que no me quedan claras que habrá lugar en otro momento para desenredarlas.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda desinteresada ...  :Smile: 

----------

## paynalton

Hola, una vez me paso algo parecido,

En mi caso el problema fue que cuando compile el kernel no active el soporte mi chipset IDE y en otra ocacion lo mismo pero con SATA

```
#cd /usr/linux

#make menuconfig
```

Entra al menu de configuraci[on del kernel y busca el soporte IDE para tu disco duro (o SCSI para tu SATA) y ve que este soprtado el chip de tu tarjeta madre.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vale, ahora tengo otro problema ..., puedo arrancar el sistema pero me ha desaparecido todo el contenido de /boot he mirado por todos los directorios y no aparece la compilación de genkernel ni el grub.conf por ningún lado ...

¿qué es lo que ha pasado?

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## JotaCE

no lo vez por que no lo haz montado debes montarlo con

```
mount /dev/sda3 /boot
```

y veras tu /boot

----------

## Luciernaga

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> no lo vez por que no lo haz montado debes montarlo con
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/sda3 /boot
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno sí, vale, pero no ..., ya encontré el porqué y su razonamiento.

Veamos, en /etc/fstab puse la primera línea tal cual reza en el manual ...

/dev/sdb1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

y al reconfigurar el núcleo con genkernel y activar las dos líneas que hacen referencia a los dispositivos SCSI que controla el Chipset de mi máquina pude arrancar, en el reboot, mi máquina y reconoció correctamente los dispositivos y por ende las particiones, luego se me ocurrió revisar todo para verificar si había algún problema, pero al ejecutar ls -l /boot y reportarme 0 files se me encendieron las alarmas de los sesos sin poder pensar ningún porqué, esta mañana al entrar al ataque otra vez y revisar el manual me dí cuenta que cambiando el parámetro noauto por el defaults si podía ver el contenido de /boot, y la razón, efectivamente, era de que no podía verlo porque no estaba montado el /boot, lo cual me pasmaba porque sí podía arrancar la máquina.

Bueno, como reza el refranero, nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.

Reitero mil gracias a todos por haberme ayudado a aprender un poco más de Gentoo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

Hola:

Realmente está así "noauto" el /boot en el fstab porque es una partición que solo se usa en el inicio del sistema y no hace falta montarla para ello solo cuando compilas un kernel o necesitas cambiar grub, para un uso normal no requiere de ella y no se monta auto.

si usas genkernel tienes una opción para que se monte la partición /boot cuando lo ejecutas y te olvidas de ello.

----------

## Luciernaga

Genial tu firma amigo "Coghan" ...

Vale, ahora tengo otro problema, resulta que deseo emerger KDE (emerge -p kde) y me encuentro que el sistema se detiene con este mensaje:

[blocks B ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

En la línea de "device-mapper" me pone que necesita la USE="(-selinux)", si pretendo "unmerger" el 'udev-115-r1' (emerge --unmerge <sys-fs/udev-115-r1) el sistema me reporta que no lo encuentra ...

El sistema lo tengo actualizado, Xorg instalado, cargado y ejecutado (xterm), y los drivers 100.14.19 de NVIDIA instalados y cargados ... ¿porqué me pasa esto?

/etc/X11/xorg.conf ya lo tengo configurado para poder lanzar el escritorio KDE y Compiz-Fusion pero estoy "clavado" en la instalación del GUI, por más que leo no encuentro algo que pueda orientarme, "revdep-rebuild" me reporta que el sistema es consistente.

uuuuuuufffffffffff ........

Sálvenme   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

@Luciernaga,

```

emerge -C udev && emerge -1 udev

```

Necesitas actualizar udev, porque la versión que tienes ahora es anterior a 115-r1, que es la mínima necesaria para usar la versión de device-mapper indicada. Al menos eso parece, por el error.

----------

## Luciernaga

Mano de santo, "genial" tu comando ..., amigo i92guboj, agraciado estoy ...

Problema solucionado y descargando el KDE ...

Millones de gracias compis  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Luciernaga, para futuros problemas, mejor abre hilos nuevos que este se está llenando de temas muy distintos del original de sacha89.

Saludozzzz

----------

